
Apple Rolls Out 2TB, 3TB Time Capsule - davethenerd
http://www.macobserver.com/tmo/article/apple_rolls_out_2tb_3tb_time_capsule/
======
icefox
Great little box's. Beyond being a switch/router/printer at its core that one
time I recovered a corrupted file made it worth many times what I spent on it.

------
metajack
Considering that they were known to die and they only recovery methods were to
destroy the device to get the drive out or to send it to Apple who won't give
you your data back potentially, it seems a very poor choice for backups.

I had one and liked it while it worked. When it died, just like everyone
else's shortly after the warranty expired, I decided not to trust them
anymore.

I now use normal USB or Firewire attached drives for local backups and use
CrashPlan for the what-if-my-house-burns-down scenario.

~~~
gte910h
"Hard drive where my computers are" seems like a poor backup.

I'm personally looking at Arq for less painful off siting (which is now
painful and less periodic than I'd like).

<http://www.haystacksoftware.com/arq/>

~~~
stewiecat
I use both. Time machine in my home to back up mine and the wife's macs and
Arq to offsite backup a subset of my home directory (docs, music, photos,
settings).

